# Vacuum Sealer



## duffman (Apr 2, 2011)

I am looking to get a vaccum sealer so I can make a large amount of smoked meats and freeze them for later or to make ahead of time for a party. Any recomendations? Links are the most helpful. :)


----------



## eman (Apr 2, 2011)

For a medium priced unit i would definantly go  w/ a food saver. available at wal mart . bags / rolls available on line from food saver at a discount usually once a month.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep, foodsaver. Have had one for a coupe of years, works great, never had a problem with it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 2, 2011)

Ditto X3


----------



## garyinmd (Apr 2, 2011)

I bought a Game Saver-Sports Plus made by Food Saver a couple of months ago on sale at Bass Pros for $99.00.  It came with 2 rolls and a number of pre-made bags plus a box with 4 extra rolls.  I have used 3 total rolls so far and it has worked great.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 2, 2011)

I have purchased bags from these people and have not had any trouble with either the bags or their delivery

http://www.goodmans.net/d/204/tilia-foodsaver-bags-rolls.htm  

The Foodsaver I purchased last winter has performed well until I was packing some (30 individual bags) breakfast sandwiches last week.  The vacuum pump was not pulling a deep enough vacuum about 25 percent of the time as got to the end.  I think on most of the less expensive models you have to pack a bit slower then you would want to to keep the heating element and vacuum motor from over heating.  I know a lot of people swear by them, you may also check with Sams  I think that is where I found mine.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 2, 2011)

Food Saver here too they are a good unit if you don't over work them like Al was talking about. I have one at the house and one at the camp and awhile back somebody here posted a link to a great sale so I bought two more for backups. Here's the link to Food Saver and they often have some great deals on their site.

http://www.foodsaver.com/index.aspx?gclid=CJ76pJyQ_6cCFc1a7AodySPitA


----------



## nogoer (Apr 4, 2011)

DUFFMAN said:


> I am looking to get a vaccum sealer so I can make a large amount of smoked meats and freeze them for later or to make ahead of time for a party. Any recomendations? Links are the most helpful. :)




Why limit to just your smoked meats! Mine was a bday gift from the wife for preserving the results of my food hobbies too, but i'll be damned if i don't use that thing at least once a week. I have a food saver, just the regular version and i have to have put dozens of rolls through it. I've used food saver rolls(expensive), walmart rolls, kmart rolls and some no name brand i cant even remember. Foodsavers are troopers!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2011)

We have been using a foodsaver for nearly 20 years. We buy in bulk to save $$ and just put them into individual meal size.

Last week Albertsons had boneless skinless chicken breasts on sale for $1.79 so we bought 20# and individually packaged. Saved about $40


----------



## midtownbistro (Sep 15, 2012)

I posted a comparison of chamber vs food saver-types.  It all depends on your yearly volume and how many you do in a batch.


----------

